# So Jettypark28, lets settle the 'equipment' debate....



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

I guess at this point I am surprised that Jettypark28 hasn't tried to convince everyone asking for reel advice to buy a Penn International for an everyday plug throwing reel... since having SUPER-DUPER, HEAVY-DUTY, MAC-DADDY, MONSTER Gear is apparently the only way you are going to land big fish (unless you get lucky which according to him is how we landed the fish here: TO VIEW OUR NUMEROUS *LUCKY* FISH CLICK HERE )










I don't think that it's a coincidence that the 2 best Snook fishermen I know use a Stella and a Sustain repectively, both in the 4000 class. 

So here's what I was thinking... since you type a WHOLE LOT of words on this forum Jettypark28... How bout posting some pics to backup you with some of these Monster Snook that you've personally landed on your HEAVY DUTY MOSNTER gear... k bud???


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Personally, I prefer one of these:










To catch some of these:










   

I know, I know, I'm a glutton for punishment


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Fishing is just like golf.

You can't buy a 350 yard drive in a pro shop...

And you can't buy a 350 pound tuna in a tackle store...

To become a Real Fisherman (tm) you're gonna need something other than just your American Express card...

One of the things I find most insane about P&S is the equipment recommendations that are given to the "new" guys. To tell someone that's never fished before that he needs a $600 combo with braided line, flourocarbon leaders, and lazer sharp bleeding hooks or he's not going to be able to catch fish is rediculous.

You're never going to settle the "equipment debate" here for two reasons. One, there is no "best" or "perfect" rod and reel for everybody, even though 200 people will tell you there is. Two, there are a lot of people here who obviously would rather play the "my rod is bigger than your rod" game than they would go fishing.

Thank God there was Walmart and no Internet when I started fishing, or I'd probably be playing golf....


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Okay my turn again...*

Did somebody wake up on the wrong side of the bed I reply on a thread a while back ago, about the whole issue with pictures. Cause this seem to a big thing with most people. I am not one of those people that needs that. I have been fishing for a long time, and never taken pictures. Why?? because i am fishing, and the pictures i do have are one's my GF taken. I do have them, do i need to post them to win your approval....NO...take me for my word if you want to. And if you don't then thats your problem not mine. Oh i can take pictures on my phone, but that phone cost to much for me to be fishing with. So it stay in the truck when i am on the rocks or piers...(Thats just me i guess) I wasnt trying to put you down or anybody else. I was just trying to give people that are "New" to this sport, the best chance of landing a large fish. Most of these people arent at your level, and can't fight a large fish on small gear. Plus on the reels i listed, they would be able to use in the surf also. (something that you seem to stay away from answering) And they ask for a all around reel....well as you know there no such thing. But the reels i listed would fit really well on bridges,piers,and surf. My point was i target big Snook, And people do catch them on small gear...That happen with alot of other fishes, but people that know also know that luck had a lot to do with that...And again we are Talking about BIG SNOOK right...Well there is this guy by the Name of Dave Justice, who has caught well over 500 Snook over 30lbs (this is a fact) And anybody that knows anything about Large Snook knows his name. There also a guy on the west coast by the name of Dave Pomerleau (Mad Snooker) well both of these guys would disgree with you. (Again another fact) about how to catch Large Snook. They do it with gear and bait that would make my stuff look small. (Again we are talking about large Snooks right?) So if people want to have a better chance of catching and landing a larger SNOOK. They can listen to you or they can listen to experts that have been doing it for many years(the gentle men i listed above). Oh Daivd Justice has a detailed video out. Called "Successful Snook tactics" (maybe you should check that out) I didnt start this by trying to call you out or put you down at any time. This started with what reel would fit anywhere. I gave my abvise then you made a list, so i reply to that. And then you came back with your Pictures of large Snooks, and call me out with "Where your pictures" I am not a child....(i left those games a long time ago) I go by facts period!!! Dave Justice is maybe one of the best Snook fisherman in the state of Fla....(Thats a Fact)...And most of the ways i fish for snooks. Have come from watching and listening to him...(another fact)..here one of you...Two of the biggest Snooks ever caught in fla...were never photographed (the guys that caught them were too busy fishing ) But nobody questions them, because they are noted for catching large SNOOK. (Another fact) catching big fish on small gear is okay i guess, However remember that the longer you fight the fish, the less chance it has to survive after being release. It become weak and other big fish like sharks or porpoise will get them.....boy thats alot of typing We are both hunting for the same thing, only you hunt for doe's and i am going after that ten point bucks and even a 22 rifle can take down a big old buck some times I still like you, even we if dont agree on this...but i have Facts behind me And again before you go crazy on me...we are talking about Big SNOOK...that seem to be the only pictures you have of large snooks. heh heh...l


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Oh*

I have never came on here and boasted about catching large SNOOK...or any other large fish. I give my advise and thats it. I havent brag or try to put anybody down. I have alway try to listen to both sides before i jump in. You are letting this get a little personal with you. Something that i wasnt trying to do. I know alot of people listen to you for advise. And even i have ask you for some also, wish you gave me and thank you for that. But i am not close minded to things, where you might be. On this issue with fishing with smaller gear. I agree with you to a point, the last thing i want is a fishing debate breaking out into a war of words. He said this, and i said that. I agree to disgree with you, and that all right by me....There is no need to make this personal. I hope you can see both sides of the coin also


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Well, now I guess you can't catch big snook unless your first name is Dave....    

(Ducks and Covers... )

Sorry, couldn't resist............


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*It seems to me*

That maybe we are talking about light tackle vs heavy tackle. Now I have never never caught a snook so I can't even begin to speak about that. I see both sides of the fence here. I have some friends that use what I call light tackle to fish. That would be again to me, nothing heavier than 15lb test line. My best fishin bud who was a member here and passed on, outcastin41 caught a 45lb football tuna on a 7ft rod with a Shimano calcutta 400 with 12lb suffix line. It took a while to land it but he did infact land the fish. That was documented by The Fishermans Magazine up here in yankee land. He had the knack and finess to use light tackle for as we call "BIG FISH". Some people have that kanck. I for one do not but am learning. I think it depends on the person.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Ruddedogg*

it didnt start that way(Heavy vs light) Just a person asking about what reel would fill his need. For fishing on Piers,bridges,beaches...(the general stuff) when you are fishing in these areas, and are just starting out. Then my advise would be to use reels that have a little more backbone to them, and hold more then a 150yds of line. Incase they hook up to something nice, and the less you know on how to fight big fish. The better;; stronger gear is, Not anyone can land a 20lb Snook off a pier or bridge....it just isnt the norm. These are smart strong fish, and if you dont have a little bit of luck. And alot of skill, it isn't going to happen. (again it isnt the norm, it happen...but that goes with any big fish) People have landed 100lb Tarpons on 20lb test line. It happens but it isnt the Norm.....And i think KodiakZach took it, like i was trying to put him down(and that isnt what i am doing). But i cant with good faith tell people to go ahead and fish with that 7fl rod, and 15lb test line, and shimano Sustain reel...Yes me and you might have the skill level to bring in a big fish. And cast it a little further, but a new person wont....If I want to catch Largemouth bass, then i would use that. And you might laugh, but there have been times down south where we use. Our saltwater gear to be able to pull those hogs from the weeds, and trees they were hiding in using "Large shiners".  And another thing that some people keep missing the point. When you use small gear, you stress the fish out (plain and simple) he might look and swim away okay...but studys have shown that this isnt so....The longer you fight these big fish, the less chance they have to survive after you let them go.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Everybody snap you fingers in with the beat....

"It is time for a Fish Off....."


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

VICIII said:


> Everybody snap you fingers in with the beat....
> 
> "It is time for a Fish Off....."


Coming soon..... to a beach near you..... the first annual Pier And Surf "Ho's Fishing Tournament".....

Nah, that wouldn't work. Somebody might get their rod and reel wet.....


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Couple of things...

First, I was joking with ya, thus my use of these little critters --->    <--- in my post.

Second, this is what the guy asked for: _"I was wondering what kind of saltwater I should get for all around fishing from pier fishing to catching snook. I was thinking about maybe getting an Okuma Alumina"_

Well the Aluminia is in a similar spinning class to the Shimano reels I suggested. However, what you suggested implied that he was looking for a GIANT KILLER setup to slay monster hawgs on -- since apparently that's all you fish for. Well I hate to be the one to break it to ya bud... but huge gigantenoumous snook are simply NOT THE NORM (unless you live in Jupiter  ). So, in keeping with what the original poster had asked for, that's why I suggested something that is a good all around spinning reel that can *also* land big fish ---as rarely as they are encountered by most of us non-professionals.

Sorry if you took this post personal, I was just poking fun at you and it was all meant in good fun. And yes, sometimes when people write a whole lot about a subject like fishing, it is nice to see some pics to back it up occasionally. I mean anyone can type on a keyboard and be an expert behind their computer screen and thus it's nice to see some pics every now and then to confirm they actually know what they are talking about.

And let me clarify one last thing, if I was the Mad Snooker or even targeting world class snook every night, I would NOT be using a Sahara! Instead, I would opt to use a bigger, stronger rod and reel, maybe even a giant-slayer like the ones you use  . H-O-W-E-V-E-R.... the combo's I use are good all around reels that can still catch Big snook, 35 inch Reds, 4 foot sharks, 25 pound Drums, and at the same time be used for catching 8-lb bass out of my freshwater lake in Orlando.

Cheers M8!!!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Yeah, when I started fishing saltwater, you should have seen some of the crazy crap I was using. I wasn't a complete touron, but definitely bordering on overkill. 

Then, as time progressed, this young Jewish samurai learned that sometimes wire leaders weren't necessary for most fish, circle hooks don't work on everything, and that flourocarbon was a good investment. 

Then he learned that sometimes light tackle was the way to go and sometimes you have to have a strong rig with enough backbone to turn a large fish in heavy current and structure (SI is a prime example). He also learned that Walmart was only good for some lures, hooks and sinkers and for the most part, their stuff is cheap for a reason. After almost four years of training on the internet, working in a tackle shop, trial and error, and by fishing with guides, he now feels qualified to tell everyone anything about everything.  

By the way, KZ, that reel is still your's if you want it.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*KodiakZach*

Rest asure i am not keyboard expert, well at the moment i am...(Sideline for awhile) And i have enjoy seeing the picture you guys post. I wish i took the time to have done that, with my old man before he pass on. But he was hardcore and look down at things like that. So i guess i still have some of that in me...Thank god for my GF taking pictures, I have never taken nothing personal and i am glad that we can learn to disagree without making a mayor issue about it. And you are right large Snooks arent the norm. But we do have some monsters right here at the cape, but since 9/11 many of those areas have been close to us. We don't have as manys(large Snook) as down south, but thats where the hunt becomes fun.  I do have more then a handful of small reels. I was just bought up on the surf of NewYork and Conn. So i have a softspot for big tough Reels and gear. And he did ask for something that he could use anywhere. Seeing where he was fishing, he would more than likely head to the Surf.....And this is where your reels fall short....You would have to agree, that the smaller reel with a 7ft pole....isnt going to give him the reach on the beach...At least give me that one  And we will have to meet one day and wet a few lines....I am sure we would both would have fun....It nice to have all this Drama, or this place would get boring...heh heh...again keep posting those great pictures and reports KodiakZach.....Tight lines everyone....end of the great debate of 2006....The winner was..........Everybody


----------



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

Fellas....I just wish i were there to hook into some of those snook with you guys! It's been a long time since a Florida fishing trip for me....hhhhmm


----------



## Nature Boy (Nov 10, 2005)

*get*

the avet sx two speed a real monster killer if there was one and it is roughly the size of youe closed fist. kz, jetty, you both get what you want.


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

*The truth about technique and equipment.*

I hate to admit it, but I think I enjoyed fishing more when I didn't know I was using the wrong rod, reel, or bait. The more I "know," the more frustrating fishing can become. I've lost my innocence. I miss the days when I didn't know what the heck I was doing and still managed to catch fish. God bless tourons and newbies... They've got it made. Fishing bliss comes from your personal attitude, not a tackle box or a pro shop.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Mullet*

This happen in almost every sport. Once you get to a level, you want to hurry up to get to the next one. And along the way you forget to have a little fun,but it never gets old if you have friends with you. They are always good for a laugh (well at least my friends) And keep teaching others, I have my GF ladys softball team. You talk about making you laugh, I don't even fish i am busy keeping them baited up and taking fish off their hooks.... And just like this forum, at times i think we give too much info instead of keeping it simple. But then again people don't want simple, they want to know how to catch those big reds. You can still have fun at any level of fishing you are at. But if you get upset, because you didnt catch anything that day. And can't figure out what your problem is, and keep getting upset....Then you need to give up fishing....Ours is a sport that suppost to relax you, not stress you. You are not going to catch fish everyday, you are going to lose big fish, People will stress you out when you are fishing....All this you have to put aside and just enjoy. It took me sometimes to come to this, but i am glad i did.....Here something for you.....We don't quit playing because we grow old, We grow old because we quit playing Keep it simple, fish with what you can afford,and don't worry if you don't have that great reel or pole....I have seem alot of cane fisherman have more fun then most of us with all this super high tech reels and poles.....


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Bait Caster of Spin*

I've heard a bait casting reel is very difficult to use. I am planning on buying a new reel. I don't plan on casting very far with it. I fish the jetty all the time..just cast about 15 yards maximum. I'm mainly fishing for the snook and reds. Is a bait caster the right type of reel I should look at?
What are some good ones that are not expensive?


----------

